# Taunus-Trails 2005 mit neuer Strecke



## specialized Man (24. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Biker,

die Taunustrails werden am 17.7.2005 mit neuer bzw. geänderter Streckenführung ausgetragen. Die Resonanz auf unseren bisherigen beiden Veranstaltungen waren zwar durchaus positiv, trotzdem will man ja auch nicht jedes Jahr das Gleiche anbieten und ihr wollt sicher auch nicht jedes Jahr das Gleiche fahren. Die 60er Runde mit 3*20 ist auch etwas langweilig, davon wollen wir weg und wir haben den Eindruck dass es vielen auch zu kurz ist. 
Jetziger Planungsstand:
Wir werden die 20er Runde(600hm) am Rossert behalten und am Judenkopf eine zusätzliche mit ca. 34km(1000hm) haben. Derzeit laufen die Verhandlungen mit dem Forst und dem Umweltamt.

Die angebotenen Strecken wären dann:

Kurzstrecke:     ca. 20km(600hm, 1*Rossertrunde)
Mittelstrecke:   ca. 54km(1600hm, 1*Rossertrunde + 1*Judenkopfrunde)

und erstmals 
Langstrecke:    ca. 108km(3200hm, =2*Mittelstrecke)

Die Strecke ist meiner Meinung nach insgesamt sehr anspruchsvoll(ständiges auf und ab, hoher Trailanteil) und im Vorfeld stellt sich bei uns Organisatoren die Frage, ob die Langstrecke überhaupt so interessant ist, oder ob man die zweite Runde nicht einfach etwas länger macht und auf ca. 75km kommt.

Deswegen die Frage, wie ihr das seht. Wollt ihr die ganz lange Quälerei oder seid ihr mit weniger zufrieden?

Was ist eure Meinung, habt ihr andere Vorschläge?


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2004)

das kommt ja wie gerufen ! gerade heute sind wir wieder mal eine teilstrecke der rossert-runde gefahren und wir haben uns gefragt, ob es nicht auch anders geht, als 3 x die gleiche runde zu fahren.

mir persönlich würde dann die mittelstrecke genügen. zu mehr reicht es einfach nicht im angemessenen renntempo   
ausserdem würde ich auch ungern auf die rossertrunde verzichten, da diese wirklich sehr schön ist   

hattet ihr nicht ganz am anfang geplant, auch den staufen miteinzubeziehen ?
ist dies damals nicht am forstamt und an der landstrasse gescheitert   

die straße müsste man bei der mittelrunde ja auch queren. wie wollt ihr das problem lösen ? die ist ja doch stark frequentiert und nicht ungefährlich !

ich drück euch auf jeden fall die daumen und werde wohl mal verstärkt die judenkopfseite biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialized Man (24. Oktober 2004)

Die Straßenquerung wird durch die Fussgängerbrücke am Bahnhof gelöst. Eine anderartige Kreuzung der Bundesstrasse ist nicht drin, deswegen wird das auch mit dem Staufen nichts.


----------



## Nakamur (24. Oktober 2004)

Och mir würden 60-70km reichen, Hauptsache der Trailanteil stimmt und es gibt anspruchsvolle technische Passagen.    Langweilige Forstautobahn-Marathons gibts schon genug. 
Die 60km (3x20) sind mir übrigens nie langweilig geworden, zumal man die technischen Passagen beim 2x kannte und es richtig bergab rollen lassen konnte


----------



## Wiegetritt (24. Oktober 2004)

Fand zwar die bisherige Streckenführung abwechslungsreich   , unterstütze jedoch ebenfalls die Idee einer modifizierten Strecke (Rossert + Judenkopf)   da es in beiden Ecken sehr abwechslungsreich ist!

Für mich reicht die Mittelstrecke allemal, da 54 km und 1.600 hm bei einigen bekannt herausfordernden Steigungen sicherlich anstrengend genug werden.

Werde meine Fahrten in der Judenkopfregion intensivieren. Die Gegend verspricht hohen Trailanteil und ist - für mich zumindest - noch relativ unbekanntes Terrain! 

Plant unbedingt in diese Richtung weiter  ! Hoffe Ihr könnt das Forstamt überzeugen, dass wir nächsten Mal auch dort fahren können!


----------



## Poppei (25. Oktober 2004)

Wäre auch für eine neue Mittelstrecke. Welche Brücke ist denn gemeint ? 
( Die in Eppstein kann es ja kaum sein, oder ? )
Großen Trailanteil um den Judenkopf... aha! ( wenn jemand so cool wäre, und mir dort ein paar Trails beschreiben könnte; danke dann )


----------



## Babu (25. Oktober 2004)

specialized Man schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Biker,
> 
> die Taunustrails werden am 17.7.2005 mit neuer bzw. geänderter Streckenführung ausgetragen. Die Resonanz auf unseren bisherigen beiden Veranstaltungen waren zwar durchaus positiv, trotzdem will man ja auch nicht jedes Jahr das Gleiche anbieten und ihr wollt sicher auch nicht jedes Jahr das Gleiche fahren. Die 60er Runde mit 3*20 ist auch etwas langweilig, davon wollen wir weg und wir haben den Eindruck dass es vielen auch zu kurz ist.
> Jetziger Planungsstand:
> ...



also erstmal mein lob für die organisatrion vom letzten mal, es war wirklich alles perfekt, außer die siegerehrung: als es angefangen hat zu regnen sind alle abgehauen. zumindest´bei der altersklassenwertung.

aber nun zum nächsten jahr: ich bin der meinung das die mittelstrecke nicht auf 75 erweitert werden soll. schließlich sind ja bei den 57km schon 1600 hm und das ist auf die verhältnismäßig eher normale distanz ne ganze mänge. also ich bin letztes mal die 20er gefahren und die war auch nicht unbedingt leicht, wie ich finde (bin aber auch erst 14). aber ich hatte schon vor nächstes mal 2 runden zu fahren. aber wenn die 57 dann noch größer werden soll und npochmehr höhenmeter dazukommen, find ich, dass dann jugendliche oder eben hobbyfahrer kaum spaß mit der strecke haben werden, da sie einfach zu schwierig wird.

gruß

Babu


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich hatte schon vor nächstes mal 2 runden zu fahren. aber wenn die 57 dann noch größer werden soll und npochmehr höhenmeter dazukommen, find ich, dass dann jugendliche oder eben hobbyfahrer kaum spaß mit der strecke haben werden, da sie einfach zu schwierig wird.



hi babu !
bin auch der meinung, dass die mittelstrecke mit 54 km und 1600 hm durchaus ordentlich ist.
ist zwar dann etwas weniger, wie dieses jahr die 3 runden, aber das macht nix (bei 54 km wäre ich wenigstens noch trocken ins ziel gekommen   )
wer es sich dann so richtig geben möchte, soll das eben 2 mal fahren.
ausserdem ist das durchaus marathon-standard ! die meisten mittelstrecken sind um die 60 km lang, bei ca. 1200-1800 hm. das passt schon   

mir stellt sich allerdings die frage, wieviel leute am ende wirklich auf die langstrecke gehen werden. bei marathons mit 1000 teilnehmern sind das meist so um die 200.
in eppstein galt dies verhältnis ja schon für die 60 km !
ist halt die frage, ob sich dann der aufwand für eine langstrecke lohnt, wenn am ende vielleicht nur 50 leute diese fahren wollen.
nicht, dass ich niemanden eine langstrecke gönne. quält euch doch   

aber kriegt erst mal die genehmigung für den judenkopf. auf die trails auf dieser seite bin ich auch schon gespannt. ich kenn da nämlich noch nicht so viele.

warum seit ihr eigentlich auf sonntag als renntermin gewechselt ? ich befürchte nun, dass jetzt das rennen in konkurrenz zu anderen wie z.b. kiedrich oder keiler-bike stehen könnte


----------



## specialized Man (25. Oktober 2004)

Also

1. auf Sonntag müssen  wir wechseln weil wir die Teilnehmer durch die Stadt fahren werden und wir hierfür eine Fahrgasse bereit halten. Hier ist das Ordnungsamt der verständlichen Meinung, dass dies am Sonntag wegen dem geringeren Verkehrsaufkommen besser machbar ist als am Samstag. Anderen Veranstaltungen aus dem Weg zu gehen ist schwierig, Kiedrich liegt in der Regel früher im Juni.

2. es geht nicht darum die Mittelstrecke auf 75km zu jubeln sondern die Frage ist, ob 108 km für die Langstrecke zu lang sind, die Mittelstrecke bleibt bei 54km. Vorstellbar wäre ja auch 1* Rossert und 2*Judenkopf = ca. 88 km(2200hm) als Langstrecke.

3. Es ist die Fussgängerbrücke am Bahnhof gemeint, sicherer können wir die B455 nicht queren.


----------



## m.a.t. (25. Oktober 2004)

specialized Man schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Biker,
> Kurzstrecke:     ca. 20km(600hm, 1*Rossertrunde)
> Mittelstrecke:   ca. 54km(1600hm, 1*Rossertrunde + 1*Judenkopfrunde)
> Langstrecke:    ca. 108km(3200hm, =2*Mittelstrecke)


Yesssssssssss. taunus-trails goes langdistanz.  
Falls ich nächstes Jahr noch in Frankfurt wohne, bin ich dabei.

Die Austragung in diesem Jahr war ja schon super, das könnt ihr ja schon fast nicht mehr toppen.
Kann allerdings wirklich sein, dass da auf der langen Strecke nur eine Handvoll Leute dabei sind. Das wär natürlich blöd. Insbesondere weil der Keiler-Marathon sicher wieder Ende Juli/Anfang August stattfindet. Bitte passt auf, dass es da keine Überschneidungen gibt, das wäre echt schade.

Kette rechts
matthias


----------



## specialized Man (25. Oktober 2004)

Habe eben mal nachgesehen Keilerbike-Marathon 31.07.2005
siehe 
http://www.keiler-bike.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewood (1. November 2004)

Servus, die Taunustrails sind nie langweilig, ganz klar!

Habe schon letztens ne mail bekommen, da stand auch die Distanz von 88km zu Debatte die ich persönlich als die etwas bessere Lösung ansehe. Den auch für die Organisation ist eine 108 Strecke mit einem wesentlich größeren Arbeits- und Zeitaufwand verbunden, dies wiederum könnte auch höhere Kosten bedeuten. Gerade die doch relativ niedrigen Stargebühren haben die Veranstaltung doch so sympathisch gemacht.


----------



## Hugo (3. November 2004)

also ohne bei den letzten dabei gewesen zu sein, aber durchaus interessier 2005 an den start zu gehn, und als rhein-mainler nicht zu weit weg wohnend wuerd ich ebenfalls empfehlen ne strecke um die 80-90km ins programm zu nehmen....b 105km jetz zu viel is sei ma dahingestellt, aber der sprung von 54 auf 108 is einfach zu gross..klarin frammersbach gibts auch nur hop oder top, aber immer mehr hobbyfahrer der 30+ generation entdecken die langstrecke fuer sich, wollen kein sprintrennen das der gewinner in 2:xx gewinnt, sondern was laengeres.
mit ner mittellangen strecke koennte man sicherlich mehr leute anziehn wie mit der ganz langen, was ausserdem dazu fuehrn wuerde dass das feld gerade in der startphase auseinander gezogen wird, vorausgesetz ihr plant unterschiedl. startzeiten...gerade wenns durch staedte geht(siehe wombach, frammersbach, riva und wie sie alle heissen) is es oft problematisch so viele biker auf einma durch die gassen zu bekommen....wenns jetz geling rund n drittel dazu zu bewegen frueher zu starten gibts weniger stau/aerger...auch das unfallrisiko nimmt auf den ersten KM deutl. ab weils weniger "knappe ueberholmanoever" geben wird

um wieder konkreter zu werden...in wombach warn insgesamt rund 30% auf den 90 und 120km unterwegs, aber nur rund 10% auf der ganz langen...also ne strecke unter 100km hat definitv ne daseinsberechtigung


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (3. November 2004)

fahre in der regel eigentlich überall die langstrecke, wobei 88 knackige km (siehe neustadt) durchaus so lange dauern können, wie die 120 in frammersbach


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ....wenns jetz geling rund n drittel dazu zu bewegen frueher zu starten gibts weniger stau/aerger...auch das unfallrisiko nimmt auf den ersten KM deutl. ab weils weniger "knappe ueberholmanoever" geben wird



der getrennte start wurde schon dieses jahr mit erfolg praktiziert. und durch die stadt ging es auch nur max. 1,5 km am anfang und zwischendurch nur den zielanstieg hoch.

ich weiss aber nicht, ob im nächsten jahr der start genauso durchgeführt werden kann wie dieses jahr. schliesslich ging es von einem neubaugebiet los, wo bestimmt bald häuser stehen werden ...


----------



## Poppei (3. November 2004)

Ich bin der Ansicht, dass es irgendwie gelingen sollte, mehr Profis bzw. mehr Rennteam Fahrer an den start zu bringen. Denn diese fahren nun mal relativ oft die längsten Distanzen.  Wie bekommt man nun die Freaks an den Start ?
Gibts da überhaupt reelle Chancen ? Preisgelder -> höhere Startgebühren...


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2004)

Poppei schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der Ansicht, dass es irgendwie gelingen sollte, mehr Profis bzw. mehr Rennteam Fahrer an den start zu bringen. Denn diese fahren nun mal relativ oft die längsten Distanzen.  Wie bekommt man nun die Freaks an den Start ?
> Gibts da überhaupt reelle Chancen ? Preisgelder -> höhere Startgebühren...



war doch dieses jahr einer dabei, der alle um längen geschlagen hat und mir damit ne schlechte wertung im ibc-ranking eingebrockt hat    

ne ne ne, lasst die mal in frammersbach usw. da gibts genug von denen zu sehen. und das für den normal sterblichen eh nur bei der pastaparty oder bei der siegerehrung, vielleicht noch bei der zieleinfahrt, wenn man die kurze runde vorher geschafft haben sollte   

ich liebe den familiären charakter der taunus-trails. so soll es bitte auch bleiben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiegetritt (4. November 2004)

Frage an Poppei: 

was versprichst Du Dir davon, wenn mehr Profis an den TaunusTrails teilnehmen? Brauchst Du die Prominenz als Vergleichsmaßstab? Ich nicht, denn ich weiß, dass meine Leistung sehr weit davon entfernt ist - und ich habe damit auch kein Problem, denn das ist ja nicht mein Beruf!

Ich sehe es genauso wir Wissefux, dass die Profis eh vorneweg fahren und wir Normalsterblichen denen eher im Wege sind. Auch mir hat der biherige "Hobby- und Freizeitfahrercharakter" bei den TaunusTrails gut gefallen.

Frammesbach glich ja mit über 2.000 Fahrern (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) eher einer Massenveranstaltung. Wer's mag...


----------



## Poppei (6. November 2004)

ok. stimmt natürlich. Die Form wie sie jetzt war, ist natürlich echt lässig und schön.  
Allerdings war in meiner Altersklasse halt leider nicht viel los.


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2004)

Poppei schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings war in meiner Altersklasse halt leider nicht viel los.



mach dir nix, du kommst schneller in altersklassen, wo mehr los ist, als dir lieb ist


----------



## HomeOnEarth (9. November 2004)

Hat jemand diese Strecke schon als GPS Daten ???


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. November 2004)

Wär auch eher für ´ne Strecke unter 100 km. Bei mir wird der Sprung von der Mitteldistanz um 60 km auf die nächst höhere Distanz zwar noch ein bißchen dauern, aber da wär es mir schon lieber, wenn das dann nicht gleich das doppelte sein müßte. Außerdem, wenn der Trailanteil stimmt, sind auch unter 100 km doch wirklich genug, oder?
Werd auch mal versuchen, dieses Jahr endlich mal an den Taunus Trails teil zu nehmen. Mit Judenkopf wär das noch ein zusätzlicher Anreiz, da ich da bisher nur ein paar Pfade um den Gipfel und zwei schöne Abfahrten nach Eppstein bzw. Lorsbach (ob man das Trail nennen mag liegt im Auge des Betrachters) kenne.


----------



## Charli (24. November 2004)

sehe ich das richtig...

der Marathon wäre am Sonntag ?

das wäre ja perfekt


----------



## Wiegetritt (25. November 2004)

guten Morgen!

Diese Frage war bereits mit Beitrag #9 geklärt!


----------



## Charli (25. November 2004)

soweit habe ich garnicht geschaut ...

ich finds klasse, da kann ich endlich mal teilnehmen


----------



## Poppei (18. April 2005)

Ok. Wir haben Mitte April und die Strecke für den Judenkopf ist offiziell.
Wie stehts mit den Locals, kennt ihr gute Trails beim Judenkopf, habt ihr paar neue entdeckt ?

Cheers


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2005)

hi poppei,

pm hab ich auch gelesen, antworte aber mal hier.

also trails hab ich bisher nicht so gefunden. dafür habe ich aber mal zufällig ein paar von den taunus-trails jungs an der gundelhard getroffen.
laut deren aussagen (korriegiert mich bitte, wenn ihr hier mitlest ...) sind die trails am judenkopf eher einfache flachpassagen, die natürgemäß bei schlechtwetter recht schwer zu fahren sind. bei trockenheit aber kein problem darstellen.
nach meinen bisherigen erfahrungen kann der judenkopf trailmäßig nicht mit dem rossert mithalten.
bin aber gerne bereit, mich vom gegenteil zu überzeugen   

immerhin kenn ich jetzt den einstieg bzw. aufstieg in die judenkopfrunde. ist auch schon was wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. April 2005)

Ich kenn auch nur eine technisch nicht sonderlich schwierige Passage vom Gipfel bis zum Hauptweg und ab da (vom Parkplatz vorn am Bahaii) ein flowiges, aber einfaches Stück runter nach Lorsbach, daß nur im letzten Stück etwas holpriger ist. Bin gespannt, was da andere Leute ausgegraben haben und freu mich auf den Juli. 
Die paar Teile die ich mittlerweile am Rossert "entdeckt" habe sind schon deutlich gehobeneres Niveau!


----------



## Poppei (27. April 2005)

Ist jemand von euch beim Duathlon in Eppstein am 7. Mai dabei ?


----------



## Babu (27. April 2005)

Poppei schrieb:
			
		

> Ist jemand von euch beim Duathlon in Eppstein am 7. Mai dabei ?




hmmm......hatte auch schon mit dem gedanken gespielt, hab aber gar keine erfahrung mit dem wettbewerbslaufen. 
mal sehen.....vielleicht komm ich trotzdem.

gruß
babu


----------



## specialized Man (4. Mai 2005)

Also für alle Neugierigen eine kleine Zwischeninfo
1. Die neue Strecke ist inzwischen vom Forst und dem Umweltamt genehmigt.
Wie in den letzten Jahren wird diese nicht veröffentlicht. Sie als permanente Strecke zu beschildern wurde vom Forst abgelehnt.
2. Aber weil 55 km Streckenbeschilderung eine Sau-Arbeit ist haben wir mit dem Forst den Deal, dass wir früher beschildern können. Wir werden also ab Anfang Juni mit der Beschilderung(gleichzeitig Hinweis auf die Veranstaltung an alle Waldbenutzer) beginnen.
3. Weil wir Angst haben dass Teile der Beschilderung verschwinden oder manipuliert werden, unsere Bitte an euch. wenn ihr Leute seht die sich an den Schildern zu schaffen machen tretet ihnen mit euren MTB-Schuhen mal so ordentlich in den ...
4. Auf diese Art und weise bekommt ihr nach und nach einen Eindruck von der Strecke
5. Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum ihr glaubt, dass sie so einfach sein soll.
Wenn ich sie mit Mitgliedern aus dem Orgateam abfahre sind die am Schluss immer ganz fertig, und da sind wir die 20er Runde vorher nicht einmal gefahren.
6. Für Empfehlungen(in dem Fall für nächstes Jahr) sind wir natürlich offen 

Gruß und viel Spaß beim Trainieren


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2005)

specialized Man schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum ihr glaubt, dass sie so einfach sein soll.
> Wenn ich sie mit Mitgliedern aus dem Orgateam abfahre sind die am Schluss immer ganz fertig, und da sind wir die 20er Runde vorher nicht einmal gefahren.



nun ich persönlich bezweifle ja nicht, dass sie konditionell harmlos sein wird. nette anstiege wie die "himmelsleiter" gibt es am judenkopf ja reichlich.
ich denke einfach, dass sie von den technischen schwierigkeiten nicht ganz mit der alten runde und beispielsweise dem "totenkopf"-downhill mithalten kann.
lasse mich aber gerne dieses jahr eines besseren belehren und habe schon die mittlere runde gebucht ;-)

werde die augen bezüglich saboteuren natürlich offen halten. ehrensache !


----------



## Poppei (29. Juni 2005)

Also Teile der Strecke, sowohl Judenkopf als auch Rossert sind gekennzeichnet. Geht sogar bis hoch zum Bahaii. Die 32 km werden richtig reinhauen. Aber wo soll denn der Einstig sein. Zwischen Rossertrunde und Judenkopf ? Hinterm Bahnhof den Asphalt weg bei den ganzen Tempeln ?


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2005)

es geht wohl durch die stadt, dann über die fußgängerbrücke zum bahnhof, rechts weiter über den parkplatz. dort wo es dann über die schienen geht, gibt es gerade haus einen weg aufwärts über die bahn dann rüber. zur rechten seite sind hochhäuser.
der anstieg ist nicht ohne ...


----------



## specialized Man (30. Juni 2005)

Richtig der Einstieg ist wie oben beschrieben. Seit gestern abend ist die Judenkopfrunde fertig ausgeschildert. Was fehlt, ist ein Schild am Bahnhof zum Einstieg. Das haben wir bewußt weggelassen um nicht-Mtb-ler nicht auf dumme Gedanken zu bringen es sind sowieso schon Schilder abgerissen worden. Die Schilder sind nummeriert, so dass einigermaßen die Reihenfolge gegeben ist. Falls was fehlt, einfach E-Mail an [email protected] 
Viel Spaß beim Abfahren
Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Poppei (3. Juli 2005)

Judenkopfrunde:

Oh du dickes Ding. Gute Strecke. Technisch ist halt net viel dabei, aber trotzdem viele Trails, vorallem am Hang vom Lorsbachtal. Beeidruckend was ihr da rausgezaubert habt. Dachte bisher eigentlich, dass ich in dem Gebiet ziemlich jeden Winkel kenne... War wohl net so.

Beschilderung ist noch ein wenig undeutlich. Vorallem bei Bremthal. Hab heute mehrere Biker getroffen, die sich auf der neuen Strecke "verirrt" haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2005)

tja, leider gibt es einige nette zeitgenossen, die uns den spaß nicht gönnen und selber spaß daran finden, schilder zu entfernen   

habe die judenkopfrunde nur zu 80-90 % gestern hinbekommen, hoffe aber, dass die entscheidenden passagen dabei waren.

heute war ich auf teilen der rossert-runde unterwegs. auch hier fehlen leider wieder einige schilder. gut, die runde bekomme ich auch ohne schilder hin, aber blöd ist das trotzdem, vor allem für die organisatoren, die sich extra die mühe schon 3 wochen vorher gemacht haben   

einige umgestürzte bäume liegen noch im weg, auf beiden runden. denke aber, dass die noch beseitigt werden bis zum rennen. da müssen aber kettensägen ran ...

kleinere hindernisse räume ich nach möglichkeit selbst weg. vielleicht kann da jeder ein bißchen mithelfen, der in den nächsten wochen die strecke mal versucht abzufahren


----------



## specialized Man (4. Juli 2005)

Schade, ich habe es mir nicht so schlimm vorgestellt. Scheinbar sind an einigen Schlüsselstellen die Schilder weg. Keine Ahnung was solche Deppen in der Birne haben. Fürs Rennen selbst ist das natürlich kein Thema, wir haben am Samstag vor dem Rennen nochmal jede Menge Leute zum präparieren auf der Strecke. Und am Sonntag wird die Strecke auch nochmal kontrolliert. Vielleicht habt ihr trotzdem einen Eindruck bekommen.
Wir wollten die Strecke als GPS Download anbieten, hatte der Forst allerdings abgelehnt...

Gruß


----------



## wap (4. Juli 2005)

..sind die tour gestern gefahren. Eigentlich sind uns nur an einer Stelle zwei fehlende Schilder aufgefallen (die Kabelbinder hingen allerdings noch am Baum). w/ Ortsunkenntnis kann ich's nicht genau beschreiben, war ca. 4 km nach'm Bahnhof, kurz bevor man einen "Trekkerweg" links hoch muss. 
An zwei Stellen hingegen war ich einfach zu hurtig und hab die Schilder zum jeweiligen Abzweig übersehen.

Ein falsch gesetztes Schild hat uns allerdings total durcheinander gebracht: Schild 109.3 war's wohl. Ist in der Nähe vom Baha'i-Tempel und führte uns geradewegs in den Gegenverkehr der anderen Streckentester (einer davon war Poppei...). Das Schild hängt an einer Kreuzung, an der man eigentlich die 1. links nehmen muss, fälschlicherweise an der 2. links...

Grüße,
wap


----------



## tria71 (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich wollte die Strecke (Mitteldistanz) evtl. am Sonntag mit meiner Freundin abfahren (hat auch gemeldet). Wäre unsere erste Teilnahme in Eppstein und da ich mich in der Ecke aber überhaupt nicht auskenne, wollte ich mal fragen, ob man die Strecke auch findet, wenn mal ein paar Schilder fehlen oder ob es dann schwierig wird....

bye


----------



## bellybutton (8. Juli 2005)

moin, 

ich bin die strecke gestern abend mit einem freund gefahren und wir kennen das gebiet überhaupt nicht. aus diesem grund haben wir auch 2 oder 3 mal verfahren. wenn man ein glückliches händchen hat und sich für den richtigen weg entscheidet ist die strecke kein problem. allerdings konnten wir die strecke nicht ganz bis zum ende fahren auf grund von technischen problemen und dunkelheit.

am wochenende werden bestimmt noch andere unterwegs sein, die die strecke evtl. kennen und euch helfen können. ich selbst werde die strecke - da ich sie gerne zu ende fahren will - am sonntag morgen wahrscheinlich so gegen 10 uhr wieder fahren.

gruss
bellybutton


----------



## Poppei (8. Juli 2005)

Werd auch am WE irgendwann auf den Strecken sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Juli 2005)

Komme gerade von der Judenkopfrunde zurück. Leider haben wir nach 2/3 die Strecke verloren, weil wohl jemand ein Schild entfernt hat.   Und zwar sind wir die Abfahrt nach der zweiten Verpflegung am Bahaii runter gefahren und bis zu dem Stück mit den Spitzkehren gekommen. Nach der zweiten Spitzkehre hab ich dann leider kein Schild mehr gesehen und auf einmal waren wir in Lorsbach.   Wir haben dann einfach die Gelegenheit genutzt und sind über den Staufen zurück nach Eppstein gefahren und haben uns noch ein bißchen am Rossert ausgetobt.

Weitere Schilder, die gefehlt haben: 
1.- relativ am Anfang der Runde bei den Teichen in Bremthal fehlen wohl zwi Schilder (nur noch Kabelbinder am Baum), aber dank der Reifenspuren im feuchten Boden sieht man trotzdem, wo´s lang geht.
2.- Schild #73 fehlt (ebenfalls nur noch Kabelbinder vorhanden). Dieses Schlid muß nach links bzw. abwärts zeigen als Info für alle, die noch kommen.

Die Strecke ist übrigens bis auf ein paar Löcher erstaunlich trocken und das trotz der nassen Woche. Eine Schlammschlacht wird´s daher wohl selbst bei Regen am Samstag nicht werden.
Generell war ich von den ersten 10 km erst mal etwas enttäuscht was Trails an geht, aber danach kommem zwar keine technisch schwierigen Sachen, aber zumindest immer mal wieder ein paar sehr schön flowig Teile, die echt Spaß machen! Insgesamt bzw. eben zu 2/3 eine schöne und konditionell fordernde Runde.


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2005)

so leute ! wir haben es heute endlich geschafft, die komplette judenkopfrunde zu finden. danke an die tipps hier im forum und auf der strecke   

hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich letzte woche bei meinem ersten versuch nur etwa die hälfte gefunden habe   
es wird konditionell härter, als ich dachte   , zumal wir heute die komplette mittelstrecke gefahren sind ...

auf der judenkopfrunde sind derzeit folgende stellen nicht mehr ausreichend beschildert :

1. nach wie vor schild 58 an den weihern fehlt : hier geht es einfach geradeaus links an den weihern vorbei.
2. wenn man den schotterweg vom parkplatz richtung judenkopf fährt und links in den trail einbiegt, kommt man an einen hochsitz. hier muß man den weg rechts vom hochsitz geradeaus nehmen !
3. in dem folgeneden bergabtrails (richtung wildsachsen ?), nach der himmelsleiter (war ja eigentlich klar, dass die auch dabei ist  ) kommt man an eine stelle, wo man die wahl zwischen rechts wieder hoch und links runter hat. hier geht es links runter.

der rest ist eigentlich ordentlich ausgeschildert. in dem bereich nach dem bahaii-tempel bis zum schluß ist alles (noch) in ordnung  

frage an die organisatoren :
muß man nach der rossertrunde wieder den schulberg hoch    ?
wenn ja, wie geht es dann von da oben durch die altstadt zur brücke   
wir sind heute einfach am schulberg links runter durch die stadt. vom dauernden schulberg-schrubben wird der ja doch nicht flacher   

viel spaß noch beim trainieren. mir persönlich reichts bis zum sonntag


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Juli 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> der rest ist eigentlich ordentlich ausgeschildert. in dem bereich nach dem bahaii-tempel bis zum schluß ist alles (noch) in ordnung


Dann muß ich da wohl gestern voll Freude am Abzweig vorbei gedonnert sein.


----------



## specialized Man (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

am Ende der Rossertrunde kommt der Schulberg. dh. die Kurzdistanz fährt den Schulberg 2x(Einmal Start und Ende) die Mittel und Langdistanz 3XStart, Ende Rossert und Ziel) weil die Fahrt durch die Stadt ja wieder zum Bienroth hoch führt.

Wie ich heute festgestellt habe, ist auf der Rückfahrt von der Judenkopfrunde nach Eppstein runter ein Schild verschwunden, ich hoffe ihr habt die Abfahrt am Neuveville-Turm trotzdem gefunden.


Gruß

Bis Sonntag


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2005)

specialized Man schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> am Ende der Rossertrunde kommt der Schulberg. dh. die Kurzdistanz fährt den Schulberg 2x(Einmal Start und Ende) die Mittel und Langdistanz 3XStart, Ende Rossert und Ziel) weil die Fahrt durch die Stadt ja wieder zum Bienroth hoch führt.
> 
> ...



ich habs befürchtet : 3 x schulberg    , aber mich schon seelisch und moralisch drauf eingestellt   
die letzte abfahrt haben wir uns heute geschenkt. beim letzten mal sind wir da runter, konnten aber nix von einer "gefährlichen" abfahrt finden und haben uns noch über die beschilderung mit "gefährlich" gewundert. 
soweit ich weiß, geht an dem turm ein netter uphill-trail hoch   . wahrscheinlich habt ihr den doch im schlußdownhill eingebaut und wir sind schon da mangels abzweig-schild vorbeigedüst   

die strecke an sich ist sonst gut in schuß, einige schlammlöcher wird es geben. dann sehen wir auch bei trockenem wetter wenigstens im ziel so aus, als wären wir durchs gelände gefahren   
einige baumstämme haben wir heute beseitigt, vor allem in den bergab-passagen.
es gibt aber noch reichlich größere kaliber auf der strecke, denen man ohne kettensäge im rucksack nicht zu leibe rücken sollte.

freu mich schon auf sonntag ! und das wetter scheint ja auch gut zu werden


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muß ich da wohl gestern voll Freude am Abzweig vorbei gedonnert sein.



immer diese raser


----------



## Poppei (10. Juli 2005)

Nabend.
Erkärt mir nochmal die Abfahrt nach Eppstein. Dort steht ja ein Schild, mit "Gefährlicher Abfahrt". Ist da nun echt was schiewriges oder fährt man da einfach runter auf den Schotterweg ?

Also die Strecke ist konditionell echt brutal. Befürchte, dass ich die 32 km grad so unter 2h schaffe.  Hat jemand schonmal auf seine Zeit geachtet ?


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2005)

also wir haben gestern knapp 5 h (reine fahrzeit) für die komplette mittelstrecke gebraucht. mein kumpel war fix und alle, ich selbst war noch recht fit, mir ging aber zum ende hin das trinken aus. an den angeschriebenen verpflegungsposten gabs ja noch nix zum auftanken   
also für mich gibts da schon noch zeitliches potential   
habe allerdings meine persönlichen erwartungen von unter 3 stunden für 53 km schon mal auf 3:30 h nach oben korrigiert   

mal ne andere frage :
am schluß der judenkopfrunde müssen wir ja wieder über die brücke rüber. ist die runter fahrbar oder eher nicht   
ich trau mich nicht so wirklich und würde sicherheitshalber lieber schieben wollen. nur weiß ich ganz genau, dass ich spätestens zu diesem zeitpunkt dann krämpfe bekommen werde. passiert mir meistens, wenn ich dann vom rad muß und sich das bewegungsmuster ändert   
aber wahrscheinlich muß ich eh vorher schon runter. die stufen an der anderen seite lassen sich zwar ganz gut runter fahren aber bergauf ist der abstand der einzelnen stufen ziemlich blöd


----------



## bellybutton (11. Juli 2005)

moin,

ich bin die judenkopfrunde gestern gefahren und habe 2:14 Stunden gebraucht. allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass sich die zeit etwas ausdehnen wird, wenn ich die gesamte strecke fahre. naja, ich werde es ja am sonntag sehen


----------



## Poppei (11. Juli 2005)

Bitte erkärt mir nochmal die Abfahrt nach Eppstein. Dort steht ja ein Schild, mit "Gefährlicher Abfahrt". Ist da nun echt was schiewriges oder fährt man da einfach runter auf den Schotterweg ?


Also wenn man die Strecke mit Frammersbach oder Kiedrich vergleich ist sie echt anstregend. Mein Zeil wirds auch sein, unter 3,20 zu bleiben. Wir haben das Glück, dass wir die Strecke nun kennnen. Allerdings erwarte ich, dass einige die Strecke im Rennen gut unterschätzen.

Fährt nochmal hier aus dem Forum die gesamte Kombi aus Rossertrunde und Judenkopfrunde bis Donnerstag ? Hatte vor am Mittwoch nochmal 1 zu 1 die Strecke ab Eppstein mit einem Kumpel zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2005)

zu der "gefährlichen" abfahrt am ende kann ich leider auch nix sagen. entweder gibts da noch einen trail irgendwo links runter zu dem turm oder es geht tatsächlich einfach geradeaus runter ...

die strecke ist konditionell auf jeden fall anstrengender als kiedrich oder frammersbach. vergleicht mal die höhenprofile ! in frammersbach gibt es 5 nette anstiege und entsprechend auch längere abfahrten.
in eppstein sind die abfahrten meist so kurz, dass man sich kaum von den anstiegen erholen kann.

auch ich erwarte, dass einige die mittelstrecke stark unterschätzen. ich bin zum einen heilfroh, dass es uns gestern gelungen ist, die komplette runde zu finden und ich somit weiß, was alles kommt. zum anderen bin ich froh, dass ich die judenkopfrunde nur einmal gebucht habe   

werde wohl aber diese woche nicht mehr die strecke fahren. wenn ich da jetzt dauernd rumgurke, hab ich sonntag keinen bock mehr drauf ...


----------



## bellybutton (11. Juli 2005)

also so gefährlich ist diese "gefährliche abfahrt" nicht, die es da zum schluss gibt. da steht zwar ein schild "schwieriger trail", allerdings geht es da nur ein stück durch den wald und dann kommt man auf asphaltstrasse mit ein bisschen schotter. also ich finde, dass es da schwierigere trails gibt zwischendurch. gemein kann evtl. nur der schotter auf der strasse werden in der kurve, der die reifen zum rutschen bringt  

zu deiner anderen frage. die gesamte strecke werde ich nicht noch ein mal fahren, aber ich werde morgen abend die judenkopfrunde fahren. habe da auch ein termin eingetragen. allerdings soll es morgen kein renntempo sein, sondern so, dass man die strecke in 2,5 bis 3 stunden schafft.

ich gebe wissefux da recht, dass die erholungszeiten teilweise sehr kurz sind und die strecke dadurch konditionell anspruchsvoll ist. hinzu wird wohl das wetter kommen. habe mal auf wetter.com geschaut und am samstag soll es bis zu 30 grad werdem, so dass es sonntag morgen bestimmt schon flauschig ist   diese kombination wird uns viel schweiß kosten!!!


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2005)

ist schon mal einer von euch die lange treppe von der fußgängerbrücke runtergeradelt ?


----------



## bellybutton (11. Juli 2005)

nein, habe ich noch nicht getan


----------



## wagnemar (12. Juli 2005)

Gratulation an die Organisatoren..tolle Strecke. Die fehlenden Schilder sind bereits gemeldet. Bleiben für mich nur noch zwei Fragen:
- Verpflegungsstationen habe ich nach dem ersten uphill der Judenkopfrunde und am Bahai-Tempel entdeckt. Gibt es noch mehr? Und noch wichtiger, was wird kredenzt?


----------



## specialized Man (12. Juli 2005)

Verpflegungsstellen wie du schon erkannt hast + im Ziel
Unser Küchenchef empfiehlt am Sonntag:

Menu 1 Bananen 
Menu 2 Riegel etwas verdrückt dafür geschnitten 
Menü 3 Bananenmuß(Extra mit Schale bei Bedarf)
Menu 4 bei Bedarf Trockenkekse(TUC) 

Dazu empfehlen wir Rossbacher Sport bis zum abwinken
Was anderes ist laut Sponsor nicht erlaubt!! also leider keine Cola nicht mal aus dem Hause Hassia

Habt ihr noch spezielle Ideen?
Gruss


----------



## Wiegetritt (12. Juli 2005)

Ergänzende Menüvorschläge:

mir hat iimer etwas süßes (keine Mädels, sondern eher was mit Schokolade oder so) eine gute Hilfe gegeben. Bei erwarteten 30° aber ganz bestimmt nicht ideal. Vielleicht sind ja passende Riegel im Sortiment?

Zu der Strecke: bin sie am Sonntag komplett (bis auf den letzten Schulberganstieg) gefahren und war ziemlich kaputt. Kann mich daher meinen Vorschreibern nur anschließen, dass dieses mal die mittlerer Strecke recht anstrengend ist und konditionell schwieriger als Kiedrich und Frammersbach letztes Jahr. 

Freue mich dennoch auf Sonntag, auch wenn für mich vermutlich nur der olympische Gedanke zählt: dabei sein, ankommen und sich hinterher freuen, es geschafft zu haben. Medallien werden nicht erwartet, dafür aber Pasta!


----------



## wagnemar (13. Juli 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hört sich lecker an... und ich denke mal Vorbestellung und Platzreservierungen werden nicht benötigt. 
Aber noch eine Frage hätte ich:
Wie kommt meine Frau inklusive Kinderwagen am besten zum Ziel? (Der Kinderwagen ist nicht für mich, obwohl irgendeine Bewegungshilfe mit mehr als 2 Rädern werde ich danach wahrscheinlich brauchen).
Ist die Straße zum Bienroth während des Marathons gesperrt? Wenn ja, wo parkt man am besten?

P.S. Fangt Ihr alle auch schon langsam an unter dem Bürotisch zu treten?


----------



## specialized Man (13. Juli 2005)

Der Schmerzberg ist von 8:30 - 16:00 gesperrt, die Burg und Rossertstr. von 8:30 - 9:45.
Die Zufahrt zum Bienroth ist nur über Vockenhausen möglich, so wird auch die Zufahrt zur Anmeldung ausgeschildert.
D.h. nach dem Start entweder mit dem Kinderwagen zu Fuss nach oben(!!) an den Fuss des Schmerzberges(da kommst du ja bald wieder raus) oder wieder rein ins Auto und über Vockenhausen.
Parkplätze sind oben an der Schule und am Sparkassenschulungsheim.

Bis Samstag/Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (16. Juli 2005)

Moin,

habe eben versucht meine Startnummer, die ich heute nachtmittag abgeholt habe, mit den mitgelieferten Kabelbindern zu befestigen. Geht nicht! Zu kurz! Nur etwas aber immerhin. Also nehmt euch für morgen ein paar längere Kabelbinder mit.

Gruß k67


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juli 2005)

Bei mir geht´s. Ich mach die allerdings auch nicht um den Lenker, da ist das Teil eh zu steif für, sondern um die Bremhebel. Natürlich nicht um den beweglichen Teil, sondern um den Teil, wo die Züge raus gehen.


----------



## Poppei (16. Juli 2005)

Fast schon hochklassiges Starterfeld bei der Langdistanz.
Marco Keller vom Berner Team wird das Ding machen.

Viel Glück und Erfolg


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2005)

nun, da sich noch keiner traut, mach ich mal den anfang   

ich danke euch für einen wunderschönen sonntag    
aus meiner sicht hat während des rennens alles super gepasst   
vor allem die verpflegung im ziel ist für mich sehr wichtig. was nutzt einem denn die pasta-party am vortag ?
nach dem rennen müssen die speicher wieder schnell gefüllt werden und dafür war reichlich gesorgt   

etwas schade fand ich, dass ihr so lange mit der siegerehrung der langstrecke gewartet habt.
erstens waren da kaum noch leute auf dem gelände, um den sieger entsprechend zu würdigen und zweitens war der sieger selbst derweil beim "ausrollen" auf der strecke. wie ich max kenne, hat er anscheinend die ganze strecke nochmal zum ausrollen gefahren    
kam er eigentlich noch rechtzeitig zurück ?

schade auch, dass der tag schon wieder rum ist   

was bleibt ist die vorfreude auf die 4. taunustrails im nächsten jahr   

die beiden runden könnt ihr gerne so beibehalten. das macht sehr viel mehr spaß, als die 3 x die rossertrunde !


----------



## kimpel (17. Juli 2005)

jop, von mir auch den hier   
war mein erster marathon, deswegen auch nur die kurze strecke, aber so schlecht war ich auf der auch nicht, und auch ich freue mich auf nächstes jahr, wenn man dann endlich mal genug zeit zum trainiern hat, da man mit der schule endlich fertig ist


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Juli 2005)

Auch von mir ein Lob, es war eine super Veranstaltung und ich hatte viel Spaß! Die Strecke hatte verglichen mit anderen Rennen wirklich einen hohen Trailanteil, daher ist der Name wirklich gerechtfertigt. Außerdem kenne ich jetzt noch ein paar schöne Sachen mehr, die sich hier zu fahren lohnen. Da haben eure Trailscouts wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet! Sehr positiv fand ich auch die Teilnehmerlimits, da so eine gut erträgliche Anzahl Biker auf der Strecke war und man sich selten in die Quere kam. Dazu noch freundliche Menschen an der guten Verpflegung, was will man mehr?

Was mich etwas gewundert hat, war die Zeitnahme: Ich mache mir über die paar Minuten zwar keinen Kopf, frage mich aber, wie es dazu kommt: Genau in dem Moment, als das Wort "Start" am Wernerplatz für uns kam, hab ich meine Pulsuhr gestartet. Die Zeit lief kontinuierlich, auch wenn das Rad stand (was nur an einer Verpflegung vorkam). Gestoppt habe ich die Uhr dann im Ziel mit 3:45:23. Eure Zeitnahme hat aber 3:48:00 als Laufzeit genommen.

Vier kleine konstruktive Kritikpunkte hab ich noch für 2006:
- Beim Start standen sich die Leute leider oft im Weg. Ich hab mich als relativ weit hinten stehender Mittelstrechler um ettliche Kurzstreckler herum schieben müssen, die da noch gar nicht hätten sein sollen. Ich nehme mal an, daß das der Langstrecke ähnlich mit den Mittelstrecklern ging. Wär da ein Ordner machbar oder einfach Startblöcke mit Flatterband?
- Einige Teile wie die Abfahrt nach der ersten Runde Richtung Bahnhof und auch die letzte Geschichte am Neuville-Turm waren teilweise sehr tief geschottert, was meiner Meinung nach gefährlicher war als die Stücke an denen gefährlich dran stand. Da könnte man vielleicht auf den Schildern genauer drauf hinweisen. 
- Mir wäre bei den Ergebnissen (im Netz) auch eine Gesamtliste für die jeweilige Strecke wichtig. Das interessiert mich mehr, als die Altersklassenwertungen. Schließlich ist man ja gegen alle gefahren!
- Die Siegerehrung der Langstrecke war wirklich sehr spät. Dito wissefux.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (18. Juli 2005)

auch von mir ein fettes lob     
hat wirklich mal wieder alles gepasst in eppstein : superschöne strecke, leckere nudeln, klasse organisation und dann auch noch feinstes wetter, was will man mehr!   

@ schwarzer kater: die gesamtplatzierung kannst du abrufen, oben rechte:ergebnisse sortiert nach strecken..., schätze mal, die zeitnahme basierte auf den theoretischen startzeiten (9 uhr etc.), auf der kurzstrecke haben wir nämlich auch ein paar sonder minuten "geschenkt" bekommen   

achso, einziger winziger kritikpunkt: wenn man auf der kurzstrecke einigermassen schnell unterwegs war, musste man scharenweise mittelstreckler überholen (sorry an alle, die sich auf den abfahrten villeicht eín wenig erschreckt haben    ), kurzstrecke vielleicht einfach etwas später starten lassen, dann ist das problem aus der welt  

nächstes jahr auf jden fall wieder


----------



## kastel67 (18. Juli 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Gestoppt habe ich die Uhr dann im Ziel mit 3:45:23. Eure Zeitnahme hat aber 3:48:00 als Laufzeit genommen.



Moin,

die 3 Minuten hat wohl jeder drauf bekommen. Fehler im System??

Gruß k67


----------



## Flairbaer (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
war ein tolles Event. Alles war bestens organisiert, die Helfer immer gut gelaunt, das Essen super lecker und sogar das Wetter war perfekt.
Einziger Kritikpunkt war, wie Blackbike schon geschrieben hat, dass die schnellen Kurzstreckler relativ früh auf die Langsamen der Mittelstrecke aufgelaufen sind.
Hier hat es dann zwangsläufig auf den schmalen Trails einige gewagte Überholmanöver (trotz deutlicher Ansage) gegeben.
Beim Zwangsausweichen in den Wald wegen eines gestürzten Fahrers habe ich meinen Umwerfer komplett verbogen. Bei dem Sturz habe ich persönlich nur Hautabschürfungen und blaue Flecken abbekommen, aber das Rennen war vorbei.
Komischerweise ging der Puls nicht mehr über 160, obwohl ich auf dem mittleren Blatt mit Gewalt versuchte, noch etwas gutzumachen. So hat es dann leider nur für den 8. Platz in meiner Klasse gelangt.   
Habe mir eigentlich mehr versprochen!  

Nächstes Jahr wird aber alles besser!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Juli 2005)

Was habtb ihr eigentlich für Werte auf der Mitteldistanz gehabt? Bei mir standen im Ziel 56,44 km / 1616 hm auf dem Tacho und ich hab auch schon einen 57er Wert gehört. Das war etwas seltsam, da ich bei 51 km dachte, so langsam dürfte jetzt keine Steigung mehr kommen, sondern es bergab zum Bahnhof gehen. Und dann kam doch noch was...


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2005)

also ich hatte 55,99 km und 2600 hm   
mein hac 4 hatte aber offensichtlich probleme in der schlußphase entlang den bahnschienen. da fiel mein puls nämlich auf 0 runter. vermutlich hat da auch der höhenmesser noch ein paar meter von der bahn dazubekommen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Juli 2005)

2600 hm?   Da stimmt aber was ganz und gar nicht. Das mit der Bahnoberleitung hatte ich auch, kenn ich aber noch aus meiner Hochheimer Zeit, wo das öfters passiert ist. Man war sozusagen für ein paar Minuten tot.  
Das mit den etwa 56 km scheint ja tatsächlich hin zu kommen.

@specializedman: Wie habt ihr denn gemessen? Mit Fahrradcomputer oder mit GPS?


----------



## kastel67 (18. Juli 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hatte 55,99 km und 2600 hm
> mein hac 4 hatte aber offensichtlich probleme in der schlußphase entlang den bahnschienen. da fiel mein puls nämlich auf 0 runter. vermutlich hat da auch der höhenmesser noch ein paar meter von der bahn dazubekommen



Moin,

mein HAC sagt: 56,03 km und 1643 hm. Die Bahnoberleitung stört den Puls aber nicht den barometrischen Höhenmesser. 
Bei km 52 habe ich dann ganz schön gestaunt wie da jede Menge Bäume waren und keiner aussah wie ein Ziel.

Gruß k67


----------



## Dr. Faust (18. Juli 2005)

Tag,
hat sich mal jemand die Mühe gemacht, eine der Strecken in eine Karte einzuzeichnen? Ich möchte die Strecke hin und wieder mal wieder aufsuchen mit möglichst wenig Orientierungslosigkeit verbunden. Am Infostand hingen auch topographische Karten aus, vielleicht hat die ja jemand abfotografiert? Oder GPS, oder, oder...
Danke!


----------



## tria71 (18. Juli 2005)

Bei mir waren es auch knapp über 56 km und 1615 HM.

.....an solchen Karten wäre ich auch interessiert.


----------



## tria71 (18. Juli 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> - Einige Teile wie die Abfahrt nach der ersten Runde Richtung Bahnhof und auch die letzte Geschichte am Neuville-Turm waren teilweise sehr tief geschottert, was meiner Meinung nach gefährlicher war als die Stücke an denen gefährlich dran stand. Da könnte man vielleicht auf den Schildern genauer drauf hinweisen.
> .




...kann ich so unterschreiben, da es mich an der letzten Abfahrt zum Ort runter auf dem tiefen Schotter ganz schön geschmissen hat 

Aber sonst eine tolle Veranstaltung: gut organisiert, tolle Strecke...freundliche Helfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hai-live (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo, 
Ich Bike erst seit einem Jahr, ca. 2000 km MTB davon 500 km TRS 8008 und bin heute nur durch Zufall hier gelandet. Ich habe mich sofort angemeldet und stelle fest das mir im Taunus nicht nur Biker entgegenkommen sondern hier eine Interessante Plattform haben. Finde ich Super.
Ich wohne leider nicht im Vordertaunus hier scheint ja die Hölle los zu sein. Vielleicht hat jemand für mich einen Tipp wie man vernünftig von Ober-Mörlen auf den Feldberg kommt.  Möchte gerne am 24.07 und 31.07 es unbedingt ausprobieren. Als Training für Cap Formentor im August.


----------



## kastel67 (19. Juli 2005)

tria71 schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann ich so unterschreiben, da es mich an der letzten Abfahrt zum Ort runter auf dem tiefen Schotter ganz schön geschmissen hat
> 
> Aber sonst eine tolle Veranstaltung: gut organisiert, tolle Strecke...freundliche Helfer



Moin,

war das das Stück mit diesem tiefen schwarzen Splitzeug? Da stand doch oben eine Schild von wegen gefährliche Abfahrt und so, war aber total easy und unten kommt man dann halbrechts in diesen tiefen Split vor dem ein keiner warnt. Da wäre ich beinahe abgeflogen. Konnte im letzten Augenblick verhindert das das Vorderrad weggeht.

Ansonsten Super Veranstaltung. Nur die Flaschen aus dem Startpaket sollte man weglassen und diese dafür reichlich an den Verpflegungspunkten bereithalten. Das ist sinnvoller, ist nur die Frage ob der Sponsor da mit macht.

Gruß k67


----------



## Flairbaer (19. Juli 2005)

tria71 schrieb:
			
		

> ...da es mich an der letzten Abfahrt zum Ort runter auf dem tiefen Schotter ganz schön geschmissen hat



Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr soviele Biker mit blutenden Knien und verdreckten Trikots gesehen!  

Gruss
Ralph


----------



## tria71 (19. Juli 2005)

kastel67 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> war das das Stück mit diesem tiefen schwarzen Splitzeug? Da stand doch oben eine Schild von wegen gefährliche Abfahrt und so, war aber total easy und unten kommt man dann halbrechts in diesen tiefen Split vor dem ein keiner warnt. Da wäre ich beinahe abgeflogen. Konnte im letzten Augenblick verhindert das das Vorderrad weggeht.



Nehme an, daß dies die Stelle war....das ging alles so schnell. Jedenfalls war mein Arm rabenschwarz, von daher könnte es dieses schwarze Splitzeug gewesén sein   

Tja, den Augenblick hab ich leider verpasst. Mir ist das Vorderrad weggegangen. Aber außer ne Menge Schürfwunden und leichte Prellungen nix tragisches....
Gruß


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Juli 2005)

Jetzt hört sich das doch irgendwie viel gefährlicher an, als es doch war, oder?   Ich hab zwar auch einen leicht stürzen sehen an einer anderen Stelle, aber insgesamt hatte ich das Gefühl, daß sehr wenig Leute gestürzt sind. In Kiedrich z.B. hab ich mehr Leute mit Kampfspuren gesehen und da war die Strecke einfacher.


----------



## Flairbaer (19. Juli 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hört sich das doch irgendwie viel gefährlicher an, als es doch war, oder?   Ich hab zwar auch einen leicht stürzen sehen an einer anderen Stelle, aber insgesamt hatte ich das Gefühl, daß sehr wenig Leute gestürzt sind. In Kiedrich z.B. hab ich mehr Leute mit Kampfspuren gesehen und da war die Strecke einfacher.



Bin auch in Kiedrich gefahren und ich hatte es genau anders in Erinnerung.
Am Zangendownhill werden sich bestimmt ein paar gelegt haben, aber das war auch die einzige etwas fahrtechnisch fordernde Stelle des Marathons.

In Eppstein gab es doch ein paar Stellen mehr. Ein Fotograf hat mir nach dem Rennen erzählt, dass sich in den zwei tiefen Wellen der Rossertrunde reihenweise Stürze ereignet hätten!  
...und die Judenkopfrunde war nicht einfacher!


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2005)

leute leute, fahrt erst mal den keiler bike mit und dann reden wir über fahrtechnisch schwere strecken   

@schwarzer kater : unsere kleine staufenrunde mit dem downhill nach eppstein und den trail rüber nach fischbach war fahrtechnisch gesehen so schwer, wie die schlüsselstellen von kiedrich und taunustrails zusammen   

die ursache für die stürze liegen sicherlich in streckenunkenntnis begründet und der daraus meist zwangsläufig resultierenden zu hohen geschwindigkeit.

selbst mich hätte es beinahe am turm-downhill zerlegt. ich war trotz streckenkenntnis einfach zu schnell. es gilt zwar allgemein der leitsatz : geschwindigkeit stabilisiert    ; aber auch immer nur bis zu einem gewissen punkt   

lustig fand ich immer die ordner (die natürlich berechtigterweise zum langsam fahren an entsprechenden stellen animierten), die dann doch immer recht geschockt waren, wenn man aufgrund der streckenkenntnis eben bis zum letzten moment mit bremsen gewartet hat


----------



## specialized Man (19. Juli 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> 2600 hm?   Da stimmt aber was ganz und gar nicht. Das mit der Bahnoberleitung hatte ich auch, kenn ich aber noch aus meiner Hochheimer Zeit, wo das öfters passiert ist. Man war sozusagen für ein paar Minuten tot.
> Das mit den etwa 56 km scheint ja tatsächlich hin zu kommen.
> 
> @specializedman: Wie habt ihr denn gemessen? Mit Fahrradcomputer oder mit GPS?



Einmal mit Magic-Maps auf der 3-D-Hessen-Karte und einmal mit Polar 625X

Gruß


----------



## specialized Man (19. Juli 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von mir ein Lob, es war eine super Veranstaltung und ich hatte viel Spaß! Die Strecke hatte verglichen mit anderen Rennen wirklich einen hohen Trailanteil, daher ist der Name wirklich gerechtfertigt. Außerdem kenne ich jetzt noch ein paar schöne Sachen mehr, die sich hier zu fahren lohnen. Da haben eure Trailscouts wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet! Sehr positiv fand ich auch die Teilnehmerlimits, da so eine gut erträgliche Anzahl Biker auf der Strecke war und man sich selten in die Quere kam. Dazu noch freundliche Menschen an der guten Verpflegung, was will man mehr?
> 
> Was mich etwas gewundert hat, war die Zeitnahme: Ich mache mir über die paar Minuten zwar keinen Kopf, frage mich aber, wie es dazu kommt: Genau in dem Moment, als das Wort "Start" am Wernerplatz für uns kam, hab ich meine Pulsuhr gestartet. Die Zeit lief kontinuierlich, auch wenn das Rad stand (was nur an einer Verpflegung vorkam). Gestoppt habe ich die Uhr dann im Ziel mit 3:45:23. Eure Zeitnahme hat aber 3:48:00 als Laufzeit genommen.
> 
> ...


Klar macht Sinn, wir hatten ja die Anfahrt zum Start so ausgeschildert dass mann von hinten ans Startfeld gefahren ist und sind davon ausgegangen dass die die um 9:30starten nicht um 8:30 runterfahren. Man muß halt doch mit allem rechnen.


			
				Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> - Einige Teile wie die Abfahrt nach der ersten Runde Richtung Bahnhof und auch die letzte Geschichte am Neuville-Turm waren teilweise sehr tief geschottert, was meiner Meinung nach gefährlicher war als die Stücke an denen gefährlich dran stand. Da könnte man vielleicht auf den Schildern genauer drauf hinweisen. .


Wir hatten auch mehrere Streckenposten dort die genau diese Info immer wieder den Bikern entgegegén gerufen haben. Manche sind da allerdings nicht so richtig aufnahmebereit.


			
				Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> - Mir wäre bei den Ergebnissen (im Netz) auch eine Gesamtliste für die jeweilige Strecke wichtig. Das interessiert mich mehr, als die Altersklassenwertungen. Schließlich ist man ja gegen alle gefahren!.


Wir stellen die Ergebnisse noch als PDF auf die HP


			
				Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> - Die Siegerehrung der Langstrecke war wirklich sehr spät. Dito wissefux.


Stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Juli 2005)

Flairbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch in Kiedrich gefahren und ich hatte es genau anders in Erinnerung.
> Am Zangendownhill werden sich bestimmt ein paar gelegt haben, aber das war auch die einzige etwas fahrtechnisch fordernde Stelle des Marathons.
> 
> In Eppstein gab es doch ein paar Stellen mehr. Ein Fotograf hat mir nach dem Rennen erzählt, dass sich in den zwei tiefen Wellen der Rossertrunde reihenweise Stürze ereignet hätten!
> ...und die Judenkopfrunde war nicht einfacher!


Ich glaube, daß das aber nicht an der Strecke lag, sondern am Adrenalin und Risiko der Leute. Kein Teil der Strecke war so schwer, daß man ernsthaft gefährdet war, wenn man vorrausschauend gefahren ist. Außerdem sind die Taunustrails doch für ihren hohen Trailanteil bekannt und beliebt und da sollte man sich auf kleinere fahrtechnische Passagen (es gibt einige andere Passagen vor allem am Rossert, die die Orga da wohl wissend weg gelassen hat) doch einstellen. Sicher passieren durch Konzentrationsfehler immer ein paar Stürze, aber das ist eben überall so und bei über 700 Bikern auch einfach Quote. Stürzen gehört nun mal zu einem gewissen Grad einfach zum MTB dazu. Von einem Sturz an der Welle hab ich auch gehört, wobei ich die Stelle wirklich nicht schwer fand und auch ich kannte die noch nicht, obwohl ich (Neu-)Eppsteiner bin!

Daß das bitte niemand in den falschen Hals bekommt: Ich möchte hier niemand fahrtechnisches Unvermögen oder sonst was vorwerfen, ich möchte nur verhindern, daß aufgrund von Äußerungen, die TT sei so gefährlich, für die nächste Veranstaltung Trails raus genommen werden. Forstwegmaras gibt es wirklich genug, da lob ich mir die Taunustrails!


----------



## Ars Volandi (19. Juli 2005)

Weiss eigentlich jemand, ob und wann die Photos online gestellt werden?

Gruss, A.V.


----------



## specialized Man (19. Juli 2005)

gegen Ende der Woche
Gruß


----------



## tria71 (19. Juli 2005)

Also, ich ja einer derjenigen die gestürzt sind.

Dies lag ausschließlich an (wie schon vermutet) Streckenunkenntnis und daraus resultierendem zu hohem Tempo. Ich sagte ja auch nicht das die Strecke prinzipiell sehr gefährlich war. Auf den Trails hatte ich keine Probleme und fand diese auch sehr schön....

War halt etwas unglücklich, aber das war es dann auch schon...


----------



## rollingbeaver (19. Juli 2005)

Ich hatte auch 2 ein halb Minuten weniger auf der Uhr, 57,7 km und 1681 HM. Gerade bei den HM's habe ich mich ein wenig reingelegt weil ich bei knapp unter 1600 HM dachte das Rennen sei gleich fertig... Pustekuchen!!!!
Aber das betraf ja wohl alle gleichermassen....


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2005)

rollingbeaver schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte auch 2 ein halb Minuten weniger auf der Uhr, 57,7 km und 1681 HM. Gerade bei den HM's habe ich mich ein wenig reingelegt weil ich bei knapp unter 1600 HM dachte das Rennen sei gleich fertig... Pustekuchen!!!!
> Aber das betraf ja wohl alle gleichermassen....



die tachos zählen in der regel die netto-fahrzeit ! das heißt, wenn ihr irgendwo stehen bleibt, um euch zu verpflegen oder aber um eine panne zu beheben, bleibt die uhr am tacho stehen !
die uhr der zeitnahme läuft natürlich gnadenlos weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairbaer (19. Juli 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Daß das bitte niemand in den falschen Hals bekommt: Ich möchte hier niemand fahrtechnisches Unvermögen oder sonst was vorwerfen, ich möchte nur verhindern, daß aufgrund von Äußerungen, die TT sei so gefährlich, für die nächste Veranstaltung Trails raus genommen werden. Forstwegmaras gibt es wirklich genug, da lob ich mir die Taunustrails!



Ich würde auch die TT so belassen, wie es ist.   Bin letzte Woche den Marathon am Erbeskopf gefahren, der war gegen den TT schon fast langweilig.


----------



## de Heddy (19. Juli 2005)

hi,bin neu hier,bin am sonntag das erste mal einen marathon gefahren und hab mir gleich mal die "57 km" ausgesucht,das ist die strecke die mir mein tacho angezeigt hat.aber egal ob 53 oder 57 des war so oder so der hammer für mich.die strecke war super geil, die streckenposten und der service an den verpflegungspunkten ober freundlich 

was ich mal gebrauchen könnte wäre ein link auf dem ich vielleicht trainningspläne finden würde damit ich beim nächsten marathon nicht wieder 4:47 std brauche


----------



## tobeer (20. Juli 2005)

Da muss ich auch mal ein Lob an die Organisatoren abgeben. Die Veranstaltung war, wie schon in den letzten Jahren, gut organisiert und die Strecke ein Leckerbissen  . Ich kann mich nur anschließen, 
Bitte keine Trails rausnehmen!! 
Dieses Jahr habe ich mir mal die lange Strecke gegönnt und die Judenkopf-Runde zweimal genossen 
Macht weiter so in Eppstein und wenn es geht nicht zu viel Werbung, damit die TT nicht irgendwann zur Massenveranstaltung "verkommt".


----------



## wagnemar (20. Juli 2005)

...und noch - e - mal Lob, Lob, Lob!!!
Ganz besonders für alle Leute die stundelang im Wald verbracht haben um uns den richtigen Weg zu weisen.

Folgende bereits gesagt Dinge möchte ich auch unterstützen:
- bitte den Trailanteil mindestens so belassen
- Kurzstreckenstart später (manche hatten es gnadenlos eilig)


----------



## Flairbaer (20. Juli 2005)

wagnemar schrieb:
			
		

> - Kurzstreckenstart später (manche hatten es gnadenlos eilig)



Du ich auch zu denen gehörte, die es eilig hatten: Sorry!  

Uns wäre es auch lieber gewesen, wenn wir nicht schon nach 10km auf die ersten Mittelstreckler aufgelaufen wären.
Bei 20km gibt man von Anfang an Vollgas und versucht, das bis zum Ende durchzufahren; deshalb auch mal ein gewagteres Überholmanöver.
Faszinierend fand ich, dass der schnellste Langstreckler einen schnelleren Schnitt als der schnellste Kurzstreckler hatte!  Respekt!  
Nächstes Jahr wäre es wohl sinnvoller, die Kurzstrecke 30 Min. nach der Mittelstrecke fahren zu lassen.

Freue mich schon wieder auf Eppstein!


----------



## kastel67 (20. Juli 2005)

Poppei schrieb:
			
		

> Fast schon hochklassiges Starterfeld bei der Langdistanz.
> Marco Keller vom Berner Team wird das Ding machen.
> 
> Viel Glück und Erfolg




Moin,

das hatte sich das Berner Team wohl anders vorgestellt bei Ihrer ersten Teilnahme bei den TT. So nach dem Motto "Da fahren wir wohl mal kurz vorbei, fahren mal locker und nehmen dann alle ersten Plätze mit" Das war wohl nichts. Die TT sind nunmal nicht mit den breiten Rennstrecken vom Kellerwald oder Frammersbach zu vergleichen. Bei den TT gibt es ein paar Hm mehr zu schlucken. Habe im Zielbereich einige unfreundliche Worte unter den Berner Leuten gehört. Naja, das kann den TT nur helfen bekannter zu werden.

Gruß k67


----------



## mikegoertz (20. Juli 2005)

kastel67 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Habe im Zielbereich einige unfreundliche Worte unter den Berner Leuten gehört. Naja, das kann den TT nur helfen bekannter zu werden.
> 
> Gruß k67



ja wie unfreundliche worte...? weil sie nicht auf dem treppchen standen? oder weil es zuviele singletrails gab?

Und ja - ich fand's auch weltklasse! Auch vielen vielen Dank an die Helfer!!!!

Mein Verbesserungsvorschlag für's nächste Jahr: Mehr Werkzeug an den Versorgungsstellen...   ich leg halt gerne eine Schraubersession zwischen durch mal ein und da hat man nicht immer ein 8er Inbus dabei. Ich bin aber auch selbst schuld, warum prügele ich das olle Raven 85km durch die Gegend und verliere beinahe die Kurbel. Ist doch allg. bekannt, daß sich das Raven eher im Eisdielen-Terrain gerne tummelt.   

Tobeer darf ich Dich daran erinnern, daß Du Dir seit Bestehen von TT Dir jedesmal die Langstrecke gegeben hast? Okay - daß die Langstrecke von Jahr zu Jahr länger wurde, liegt an der perfekten Orga. 
2003 40
2004 60
2005 85

Irgendwie schon nett zu beobachten: beim 1. mal wurde die zeit noch ohne transponder gestoppt....und von jahr zu jahr werden es nun mehr teilnehmer. 
schön für eppstein und spricht für die qualität der strecke / orga. zum glück sind wir noch von den ganz großen massen (hoffentlich) ein paar jahr entfernt. 

also psst - nicht weitersagen - das event ist ein geheimtip......


----------



## Poppei (20. Juli 2005)

Also loben muss ich natürlich die TTs auch erst mal. Schon super was die TSG da hinbiegt, vorallem haben sie ja auch nicht so viele Mitglieder, deshalb waren abschnittweiße auch wenig Streckenposten auf der Strecke. Schön zu sehen wie sich alles seid 2003 verbessert hat.

Das Fahrerfeld war natürlich auch schon viel besser. Storck, RSC Wiesbaden, Berner...

Nächstes Jahr einfach die Zeitnahme und die tatsächliche Streckenlänge korrigieren. Dann hätten wie auch alle wieder einen besseren Schnitt


----------



## specialized Man (21. Juli 2005)

mikegoertz schrieb:
			
		

> Tobeer darf ich Dich daran erinnern, daß Du Dir seit Bestehen von TT Dir jedesmal die Langstrecke gegeben hast? Okay - daß die Langstrecke von Jahr zu Jahr länger wurde, liegt an der perfekten Orga.
> 2003 40
> 2004 60
> 2005 85



2003 gab es auch die 60km


----------



## specialized Man (21. Juli 2005)

Zur Zeitnahme:

Wir(Fa. Sportident und ich)  hatten vor dem Start die Uhrzeit nicht abgeglichen. Das lag an mir, weil ich mit den Absperrmassnahmen unten im Ort beschäftigt war. Nach dem Start hatten wir dann den Unterschied von ca. 1:23 festgestellt und Sportident hat versucht dies nachträglich zu korrigieren. Scheinbar ging das, verglichen mit den von euch festgestellten Differenzen, in die falsche Richtung. Also ihr seid alle noch schneller gewesen als in der Liste angegeben. Wird nächstes Jahr sicher besser laufen.
Übrigens an dieser Stelle großes Lob an die Fa. Sportident, super verlässlich und sehr fexibel.


Ansonsten vielen Dank für eure konstruktiven Vorschläge, es ist für uns sehr wichtig, Einblicke aus Teilnehmersicht zu haben. Aus Orga-sicht sieht vieles einfach anders aus.

Gruß
rt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (21. Juli 2005)

mikegoertz schrieb:
			
		

> ja wie unfreundliche worte...? weil sie nicht auf dem treppchen standen? oder weil es zuviele singletrails gab?
> 
> Und ja - ich fand's auch weltklasse! Auch vielen vielen Dank an die Helfer!!!!


Moin,

das war wohl Ursache und Wirkung! Ursache: zu hoher Trail Anteil und keine Forstautobahn! Wirkung: Kein Treppchen für Team Berner etc. zumindest nicht ganz oben  

Ansonsten Super Veranstaltung und wie ich eben noch gelesen habe hatte mein HAC mit den 3 Minuten weniger doch recht!! Ja Ja der gute alte HAC  

Gruß k67


----------



## tria71 (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich auch mal positiv über die "Beigabe" im Beutel äußern.

Ich komme ja eigentlich vom Triathlon und nach stapelweise Finisher-Shirts (z.T. unglaublich häßlich - toller Putzlumpen   ) für jeden Wettkampf, fand ich die Idee mit dem Buff-Tuch (zumindest für mich) mal was neues, sehr praktisch und echt klasse !!   

grüße


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2005)

die bilders sind online


----------



## Fahrrad (24. Juli 2005)

Hi,

die Veranstaltung letzte Woche war einfach erste Sahne. Die Strecke war mit das beste was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe. Von den Abfahrten träume ich jetzt noch  . Zum erholen gibts bei euch ja keine Chance. Wenn man am Singeltrail rauskommt geht es sofort wieder berghoch.
Die letzte Abfaht mit dem tiefen Schotter unten hat mich dann auch ganz schön überrascht. Recht vor der Kurve war ja so eine Felswand da wäre ich fast mit 45km/h hineingefahren weil das Vorderrad sich ganz schön in den Schotter gefressen hat... Aber ist ja nichts passiert und wenns geht könnten auf der zweiten Runde von den 52km bergab noch mehr Singeltrails rein. Berghoch waren es ja einige, nur bergab waren es dann ja öfters Schotterwege  . Aber die Veranstaltung war schon richtig gut gelungen nur euer Sprecher im Ziel sollte mal mehr über die Fahrer sagen die im Zeil ankommen  .

Gruß


----------



## Poppei (24. Juli 2005)

*Berner Homepage:*

17. Juli 2005 Bericht: Marathon Eppstein/Taunus

Zum ersten Mal startet das Berner.cc Team beim Marathon in Eppstein/Taunus der dieses Jahr zum 3ten mal ausgerichtet wurde. Der Veranstalter bot 3 Strecken mit 21,53 und 85 Kilometer mit 600, 1600 und 2600 Höhenmetern an. Das Teilnehmerfeld wurde auf 750 Fahrer begrenzt. Der Startschuss der Langstrecke viel um 9 Uhr, die Mittel und Kurzdistanz starteten getrennt. 
Gleich zu Beginn setzte sich Max Friedrich (Team Storck), Marco Keller und Ralph Berner (beide Team Berner.cc) vom restlichen Feld ab. Max Friedrich versuchte ständig, bergauf sowie bergab das Berner.cc Team abzuschütteln. Bei Kilometer 30 konnte Marco Keller nicht mehr folgen und verlor den Anschluss an die Spitze, teamtaktisch gegen Max Friedrich zu fahren, war somit nicht mehr möglich. Ralph Berner konnte zwar mehrmals nach kleineren Rückständen wieder zu Max Friedrich aufschließen aber ca. 25 Km vor Schluss waren dann beide auf sich gestellt. Ralph Berner hatte an der Streckenteilung (53km/85km) einen Rückstand von 2 Minuten auf Max Friedrich. Leider schickte die Streckenleitung Ralph Berner an diesem Punkt, trotz kurzem Stopp und Diskussion mit dem Streckenposten, noch mal auf die Strecke. Nach einigen Kilometern Weiterfahrt war Ihm klar das dies nicht richtig sein konnte und nahm den kürzesten Weg nach Eppstein ins Ziel. Trotz verlassen der offiziellen Strecke wurde er im Ziel gewertet, was zum 2ten mal nicht unbedingt für den Veranstalter spricht! Der bis dahin führende Max Friedrich kannte die Strecke und bog ohne Stop gleich in die Richtige Richtung ab und siegte. Dennoch erfreulich für das Team Berner.cc war der 3. Platz von Marco Keller und Platz 5 von Mirko Volk. Teamfahrerin Nicole Reeg belegte auf der Langstrecke den 2. Platz. 
Weitere Platzierungen:
Paulo Teixeira (85km/M30) 9. Platz 
Mario Wedler (53km/M20) 13. Platz
Veranstalter Link: www.taunustrails.de


----------

